# locating power window relay in 67 gto



## roys67gto (Mar 26, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm having trouble locating the power window relay in our 67 GTO - we know what it basically looks like from doing a google search for it, but after a couple of hours following leads etc we are unable to locate it.

any help appreciated.


----------



## 67GTOCoupe (Mar 6, 2013)

My 67 GTO is power window equipt also. I have the factory service manual for the car. If don't have time to go through it right now but if you can wait until Monday I'll dig out the manual and see what it says as far as the window relays go.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I THINK it's on the fire wall.....not sure.


----------

